# 7 month old puppy barking and biting



## Woovic (Apr 8, 2020)

Our 7 month old pup seems to have regressed over the last couple of weeks. He used to sleep in his crate (in the kitchen) through the night. He’s now started barking during the night and before our morning alarm. We have already spoken to neighbours who have said they can hear him. We explained that’s he’s young and still learning but I get so worried every time he makes a sound. He suddenly seems to be alert barking excessively too, over-reacting to the SLIGHTEST noise during the day.

He gets lots of exercise and attention during the day as I have been working from home. He also gets very bitey in the evening. If he is doing something he shouldn’t be doing (like biting the sofa) and refuses to stop with a verbal prompt, I lift him to move away. When I do this, he turns around to bite and snap. He also does this if he is moved when sleeping-again at night.
Any ideas on what to try, please let me know. 

He has such a loving and affectionate side. He loves interacting with people and is eager to say hi to new dogs, although is wary when interacting with some of the bigger breeds.
We plan to get him neutered next week (advises from vet) as only one testicle has dropped. He also has a baby tooth that needs removing too.


----------

